# Ab wann sind Protectoren sinnvoll



## Ghosthunter (25. April 2010)

[email protected],

ich bin relativ neu dabei und fahr jetzt doch hin und wieder mal den ein oder anderen Trail. Die ich aber nicht als wirklich schwer einstufen würde. Sturzgefahr besteht natürlich jedesmal.

Ab wann würdet ihr sagen jetzt wäre es doch besser die Teile zutragen.  Versteht mich nicht falsch ich bin bestimmt nicht zimperlich und letzten Endes ist es ja jedem seine eigene Sache, aber wie sind eurer Meinungen.


----------



## intox (25. April 2010)

Protektoren sind immer gut, es muss ja nicht gleich die ganze Palette sein.

Finde nen Rückenprotektor immer angebracht und der allein nervt auch nicht so.
Knie & Schienbeinschoner sind allerdings auch nicht verkehrt und der Helm ist eigtl. Pflicht =)
Ich denke mal wenn du kein DH fährst dürfte das als Ausrüstung reichen.

lg intox


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andi1969 (25. April 2010)

Ghosthunter schrieb:


> [email protected],
> 
> ich bin relativ neu dabei und fahr jetzt doch hin und wieder mal den ein oder anderen Trail. Die ich aber nicht als wirklich schwer einstufen würde. Sturzgefahr besteht natürlich jedesmal.
> 
> Ab wann würdet ihr sagen jetzt wäre es doch besser die Teile zutragen.  Versteht mich nicht falsch ich bin bestimmt nicht zimperlich und letzten Endes ist es ja jedem seine eigene Sache, aber wie sind eurer Meinungen.


*
Knie/Schienbeinprotectoren sind schon allein wegen den Flatpedalen muss.(Weniger Aua am Bein)
Wenn du bei uns in der Gegend (Bruchsal -KA usw.) bleibst langt das.
Gehts in die Pfalz und /oder SwaWa dann noch Armprotectoren.*


----------



## mosi1979 (25. April 2010)

Also bei mir haben ein Satz Knie/Schienbein und Ellbogen/Unterarm Protektoren gestern schlimmeres auf einem steilen Wanderweg verhindert.
Ich weiß, kein glorreicher Ort für einen Abgang über den Lenker aber nunja. 
Ohne die Teile wäre ich vermutlich nicht mehr so gemütlich nach hause geradelt.

Irgendwer hatte es mal so ausgedrückt: Wenn du dich in Richtung deines -eigenen- Grenzbereichs begibst, macht sowas Sinn.


----------



## philson (25. April 2010)

Ich fahr immer mit Knieschonern, die Trails sind zwar nicht allzu gefährlich die ich fahr, jedoch find ichs recht angenehm wenn man schneller unterwegs ist, und Gebüsche und Brennesseln nicht so sehr spürt.


----------



## hugecarl (25. April 2010)

Sobald ich was anderes als Straße fahre, sprich Trails, pack ich eig. die Knie/Schienbein Protektoren dran, nach ner Zeit nerven die auch nicht mehr so. Helm und Handschuhe sind aber überall Pflicht für mich.


----------



## Ginsterbusch1 (25. April 2010)

Helm!!! außer wenn man nur Bergauffährt?! wobei wo liegt da der sinn?
Für mich sind eigentlich im Wald Lanfingerhandschuhe pflicht. Die haben bei mir schon mehr geholfen als der Helm! Und für mich sind noch Knieprotektoren Pflicht, mit diesen Knie-/Schienbeindingern konnte ich mich noch nie so anfreunden, da meine Knie schon öfters mal nen Baumstumpf geküsst haben( beim springen über irgendwelche Erdkicker ). 
So und sobald du mitt springen oder Downhill anfängst wäre ein Saftyjacket hilfreich.

Achja, was Langärmlicges für Bergab ist auch sehr oft hilfreich um eklige Hautabschürfungen zu vermeiden.


----------



## Stompy (26. April 2010)

Knie und Ellenbogen Protektoren machen eigentlich immer Sinn wenn man mit höherer Geschwindigkeit im eigenen Grenzbereich fährt. 
Hauptsächlich deshalb weil Knie + Ellenbogen bei eigentlich jedem Sturz aufschlagen und da auch relativ leicht was ernsthaft kaputtgehen kann.
Wenn man sich nur langsam den Steilhang runtertastet brauchts eigentlich keine Protektoren (außer Helm natürlich). 

Fürs Springen und gnadenlose heizen ist nen Fullface Pflicht und nen Safety-Jacket empfehlenswert.


----------



## Ducmo (26. April 2010)

ich fahre eigentlich auch ohne protektoren, ausser natürlich helm und handschuhen.

gestern auf dem haustrail, den ich seit jahren fahre, legte es mich auf die fresse...etwas übermütig über die wurzeln und lande schräg...schwerpunkt irgendwo hinter dem sattel...steure auf gefällten baum zu aus welchem 40cm lange abgebrochene äste herausschauen..und prompt haut es mich mit den rippen daruf. hatte glück, kurz die luft weg und schürfung...das ist alles..hätte aber schlimm ausgehen können.


protektoren, ja gerne. aber eigentlich bräuchte man nach so einem unfall eine komplette ausrüstung...hätte nie gedacht das es mich auf dem trail so verhaut und dass dann auch noch so ein baum im weg liegt. wenn es passt, dann kommen die unmöglichsten sachen zusammen.

da ich mich aber nicht als michelinmännchen verkleiden will denke ich jetzt über bein/knie und elbogen protektoren nach. der aufgeschürfte unterschenkel ist auch nicht so toll. man wird älter und möchte auf solche sachen verzichten.

im sommer wenns in die berge geht (engadin) dann sind protektoren für mich pflicht.


----------



## spike19 (26. April 2010)

Geschmacksache, wenn du noch etwas unsicher bist oder ne neue Strecke fährst bist du mit Protektoren auf der sicheren Seite!
Zumindestens Schienbein- und Knieprotektoren machen Sinn.


----------



## GIANT79 (27. April 2010)

Saftey first


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CappuMUC (27. April 2010)

Gibts eigentlich auch was fürn Popo?


----------



## MSi (27. April 2010)

klar, ich hab z.B. die hier:
http://www.dainese.com/de_de/multisport-summer/performance-shorts.html?destinazione_uso=37&cat=104

Gibt's auch von anderen Herstellern.


----------



## Ginsterbusch1 (27. April 2010)

@ CappuMuc
Wie ist denn das passiert?


----------



## CappuMUC (27. April 2010)

Da hab ich in Mittenwald gedacht, der verflucht enge Sigletrail hätte rechts noch ne Grasnabe. Ha! Pustekuchen da war nur das Gras am Steilhang so hoch. Beim Purzelbaum zur Seite hat mir dann der große Zahnkranz im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes den A**** aufgerissen. 

Sah dann drei Wochen lang aus als hätte ich nem Grizzly ins Gesicht gepupst. 

Und das hab ich auch jedem erzählt...


----------



## Frankyyy (27. April 2010)




----------



## kube (27. April 2010)

Bei einer gemütlichen Tour ziehe ich nur Helm an aber wenn ich weiss das ich so richtig heizen will dann zieh ich Knie,schien,ellenbogen und Brustprotektor an egal wie warm es ist, habe mich schon ein paar mal ohne Protektoren hingelegt und kann nur sagen das diese Stürze sehr Schmerzhaft waren und mich längere Zeit aus dem Arbeitsleben katapultiert haben und da kann ich gerne drauf verzichten. Mein Bruder hat sich mal die komplette Pelle vom Schienenbein weggesemmelt, sah gut aus wie sich der Knochen bewegt hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ginsterbusch1 (27. April 2010)

Noch als Nachtrag:

Es muss nicht immer das Verschulden des Fahrers sein. Mir ist einmal die Kette mitten in einer Abfahrt gerissen, da trett ich plötzlich ins leere und ZACK, schon lag ich ohne alles (jaja, ohne Helm soll man nicht fahren) mitten auf nem Schotterteppich, gab nicht gerade schöne Verletzungen, dabei wollte ich "nur" das Bike kurz mal Testfahren nach einer Umbauaktion. Deshalb IMMER so viele wie man hoch schleppen kann.

Grüße, Ben


----------



## jan84 (28. April 2010)

Helm und etwas robustere Langfingerhandschuhe ausnahmslos. Protektorenrucksack (Deuter Attack) mittlerweile eigentlich auch bei jeder Tour, auch mit dem Starrbike, stört nicht wirklich da Trinkblase und div. Kleinkram eh mit muss. 
Knie/Schienbein schlepp ich meistens mit wenn die Touren nen großen Anteil an schwierigen längeren (>3-400Hm) Abfahrten hat, so dass sich das Anziehen "auch lohnt". Oder beim Techniktraining wo Stürzen wahrscheinlich ist. Safety Jacket + Fullface dann halt im Park oder wenn im Prinzip nur Abfahren auf dem Programm steht. 

Wichtig ist dass du deine Grenzen in etwa kennst, wenn du bewusst in deren Nähe kommst/kommen willst machen Protektoren def. Sinn. Und lass dich bei fahrtechnischen Geschichten nicht unter Druck setzen, wenns net geht gehts halt nicht. Das nächste Mal dann. 

grüße,
Jan


----------



## -Wally- (29. April 2010)

Tach @ all,

also wenn ich auf Tour gehe, dann möchte ich auf Langfingerhandschuhe, Helm und Rucksack nicht verzichten, es gab doch auch vor einiger Zeit irgendwo eine Untersuchung die ergeben hat, dass allein schon ein Rucksack mit gefüllter Trinkblase den Rücken ziemlich gut schützt, daher fahre ich auch immer mit und achte drauf, dass Bauch und Brustgurt auch geschlossen sind.
Fürs Heizen auf Trails sind im Rucksack immer Knieschoner dabei.

Achso, ebenso Relevant für die Sicherheit sind gescheite Schuhe, die stabil sind und auch den Knöchel schützen.

Bei normalen Enduro und Trailtouren trage ich aber keine Protektorenweste muss ich zugeben, aber gerade Verletzungen wie Prellungen und Rippenbrüche, die ich mir schon mehr als einmal zugezigen habe, hätten sich damit verhindern lassen...naja.

Ach und ohne Brille fahre ich auch nicht...

gruß,
Wally


----------



## snoopz (29. April 2010)

-Wally- schrieb:


> Ach und ohne Brille fahre ich auch nicht...



Stimmt, die Brille wurde bisher noch nicht so oft erwähnt - Schlammspritzer, Blätter und Äste etc. in den Augen sind gar nicht mal so angenehm. Doof nur, wenn man Korrekturgläser braucht, dann gibt es außer Kontaktlinsen zumindest beim biken kaum eine Alternative.


----------



## frogmatic (29. April 2010)

CappuMUC schrieb:


> Da hab ich in Mittenwald gedacht, der verflucht enge Sigletrail hätte rechts noch ne Grasnabe. Ha! Pustekuchen da war nur das Gras am Steilhang so hoch. Beim Purzelbaum zur Seite hat mir dann der große Zahnkranz im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes den A**** aufgerissen.



Wie ich neulich gelernt habe ist es aus verschiedenen Gründen sinnvoll, bei Abfahrten die Kette auf dem großen Blatt zu haben - du weißt ja jetzt warum


----------



## traffer (29. April 2010)

CappuMUC schrieb:


> Da hab ich in Mittenwald gedacht, der verflucht enge Sigletrail hätte rechts noch ne Grasnabe. Ha! Pustekuchen da war nur das Gras am Steilhang so hoch. Beim Purzelbaum zur Seite hat mir dann der große Zahnkranz im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes den A**** aufgerissen.
> 
> Sah dann drei Wochen lang aus als hätte ich nem Grizzly ins Gesicht gepupst.
> 
> Und das hab ich auch jedem erzählt...


wem zeigst du denn alles deinen allerwertesten?


----------



## pillehille (29. April 2010)

also meiner Meinung nach reichen für den Anfang (Touren/Trails): Helm, Handschuhe, ne Brille und ein Rucksack

mir sind bein protektoren im sommer viel zu warm,
wichtig ist erstmal für den Anfang sich langsam an sein Limit ranzuarbeiten und nicht sofort den pros hinterher hacken, ohne rücksicht auf verluste!

wenns in den DH/FR bereicht geht sollte man sich natürlich mehr gedanken um seine sicherheit machen.



snoopz schrieb:


> ... Doof nur, wenn man Korrekturgläser braucht, dann gibt es außer Kontaktlinsen zumindest beim biken kaum eine Alternative.



naja also Brillen mit Korrekturlinsen gibt es jawohl ziemlich viele, Adidas, Uvex, Alpina, Rudy Projekt haben alle Brillen mit Korrekturgläsern im Angebot


----------



## frogmatic (29. April 2010)

traffer schrieb:


> wem zeigst du denn alles deinen allerwertesten?



Das ist doch gar nix.

Da war neulich am Bahnhof eine üppige junge Dame, die eine dieser modernen frauenfeindlichen Hosen trug. Sie hat zwar beim Treppe steigen vor mir (Augenhöhe ) die Hand ständig  hinten  an der Hose gehabt, aber locker 60% des Hinterteils waren doch deutlich sichtbar.


----------



## frogmatic (29. April 2010)

pillehille schrieb:


> also meiner Meinung nach reichen für den Anfang (Touren/Trails): Helm, Handschuhe, ne Brille und ein Rucksack



Manche fühlen sich, wenns an die ersten Versuche mit kniffligen Stellen geht, mit Knie-, evt. Ellenbogenschützern, sicherer als ohne.

Dann ist der Kopf frei sich aufs fahren zu konzentrieren, ohne Gedanken an Sturzfolgen zu verschwenden. Manchmal helfen Protektoren vor allem dem Kopf.


----------



## snoopz (29. April 2010)

pillehille schrieb:


> naja also Brillen mit Korrekturlinsen gibt es jawohl ziemlich viele, Adidas, Uvex, Alpina, Rudy Projekt haben alle Brillen mit Korrekturgläsern im Angebot



Häufig werden die Korrekturlinsen in einem Clip gehalten - die halten nicht soo gut und schränken das Sichtfeld durch ihre Größe oft gehörig ein. Eingeklebte Linsen sind eigentlich noch schlimmer - da sieht man links und rechts der Linse plötzlich gar nichts mehr, ohne den Rand als Indikator zu haben. Außerdem wird die Brille mit Korrekturlinsen erheblich schwerer - in Rüttelpassagen bleibt die dann nicht ohne weiteres auf der Nase, es sei denn, sie hat Silikonkissen, welche nach einer Weile klebrig und eklig werden.

Richtig geschliffene Gläser haben halt den Nachteil, daß sie nicht austauschbar und meist sehr teuer sind.

Ich kenne zwar bei weitem nicht alle Modelle, aber eines, das mir *richtig* gefallen hat, sowohl von der Passform als auch der "Technik", habe ich noch nicht gesehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerandereJan (29. April 2010)

frogmatic schrieb:


> 60% des Hinterteils waren doch deutlich sichtbar.




Danke fürs Frühstück versauen!!

Ich hatte sofort den weißen Wal auf dem Fahrrad von Sonntag vor Augen.......

*würg*


----------



## CappuMUC (29. April 2010)

traffer schrieb:


> wem zeigst du denn alles deinen allerwertesten?



Kanns mir ja leisten... 

Im Gegensatz zu manch graziöser Großstadtschönheit mit Taubstummen-Hosen. 



frogmatic schrieb:


> Wie ich neulich gelernt habe ist es aus  verschiedenen Gründen sinnvoll, bei Abfahrten die Kette auf dem großen  Blatt zu haben - du weißt ja jetzt warum









"Gegenwind macht schlau" pflegt der Norddeutsche da zu sagen...


----------



## Renito (1. Mai 2010)

snoopz schrieb:


> Stimmt, die Brille wurde bisher noch nicht so oft erwähnt - Schlammspritzer, Blätter und Äste etc. in den Augen sind gar nicht mal so angenehm. Doof nur, wenn man Korrekturgläser braucht, dann gibt es außer Kontaktlinsen zumindest beim biken kaum eine Alternative.



Servus zusammen. 
Zum Thema "Brille für Brillenträger": Von Adidas gibt es die "Evil Eye". Zu dieser Brille gibt es Clips zu kaufen in die optische Gläser eingepasst werden können. Diese Brille ist zwar sch... teuer, aber es lohnt sich!!!
Ich habe ein paar Freunde die diese Brille mit optischen Clips beim sportln (Biken, Skifahren, Joggen,...) tragen und alle sind begeistert.
Ich im übrigen auch. Ich bin zwar kein Brillenträger (daher habe ich auch nicht die Clips), aber von der Passform und vom Tragekomfort, auch bei härteren Trailabfahrten, bin ich sehr zufrieden.

Und zum eigentlichen Thema  :
Standardausrüstung sind bei mir Helm, Brille und Langfingerhandschuhe.
Knie-/Schienbeinprotektoren und Ellebogen-/Unterarmprotektoren habe ich in der Regel auch immer dabei, es sei denn ich mach nur etwas ganz gediegenes.

Ride On.


----------



## VierZwei (8. Mai 2010)

ich fahre mit Knie-/Ellbogen-Protektoren und, meistens mit Fullface. Bin aber die letzten Tag mit meinem Freeride-Hardtail ausser Haus gewesen. 

Anfangs fuellt man sich sehr ueber-ausgeruestet, aber bei mir war es so, dass wenn ich mal kurz auf dem Parkplatz Bunny Hop ueben wollte (ohne Protektoren) dann habe ich mir die Flats ans Schienbein gehauen. Und es gibt viel Sicherheit. Man traut sich mehr.

Und die Evil eye kann ich auch empfhelen. Ich haeb auch vor mir demnaechst die Clip-Ins zu kaufen, weil ich mit Kontaktlinsen nicht mehr klar komme.

Ach und fuer den Sommer wollte ich mir einen Dirt-Helm als FF-Alternative fuer tourenlastigere Ausritte kaufen. War neulich schon sehr warm in dem dicken Helm 

#edit: Handschuhe und eine stabile Hose natuerlich noch. Und T-Shirt etc


----------



## Perri (14. Juni 2010)

Also für alles mit Geröll/20km/h -->knie/schienbein+ellenbogen.
geröll kl. sprünge und drops und wurzel[pfälzer wald, wo ich fahr] fahr ich IMMER mit rücken /brustschutz fullface ellenbogen /schulter etc. also komplett arm  demnächst kommt nochn neckbrace dazu. ich bin shconmal richtig bös hingefallen wahr ohne rückenprotektor. die folge war wochende im krankenhaus, weil genick und wirbelsäule starkes aua hatten  lieber zu sicher, als nicht zu sicher.. kla, mich nervts auch, ich fahr 30-40 mal und falle ca 2 mal nicht schlimm hin. aber wenns passiert, isses besser, wenn man geschützt ist. wnen du hinfällst biste imer froh, wenn du was anhanst., achja, fullface ist immer dabei. aber demletzt im dirtpark zuerst die 2m tables[ersten 10 male] mit vollem protektoren satz zum rantasten gefahrn. danach nur noch mit schienbein, dann wars 35 °C warm, und ich war echt sicher, und habe helm weggelegt, weil wenn du stürtzt, dann in ein gebüsch, weil die tabels echt gut angelegt warn Fg abre bitte nicht daran orientieren. immer nach gefühl.


----------



## neo-bahamuth (15. Juni 2010)

Helm Langfinderhandschuhe, Brille und Rucksack immer. Wenn ich das Enduro nehme und damit etwas rasanter unterwegs bin noch Knieschoner. Bis zum Sommer kommt noch was für die Ellbogen, das wars dann.


----------



## sub-xero (15. Juni 2010)

Die Frage kannst Du Dir eher selber beantworten. Wie sicher fährst Du? Wie viel Risiko gehst Du beim Fahren ein?
Ich stürze relativ selten und trage grundsätzlich keine Protektoren. Aber es kann schon mal vorkommen, dass ich mir das Pedal oder das Kettenblatt ins Schienbein ramme. Mehr als eine blutige Schramme habe ich jedoch nie davongetragen.
Ohne Helm sollte jedoch niemand fahren, das wäre schlicht leichtsinnig. Handschuhe sind sicher auch sinnvoll, zumal sie kaum stören, im Gegenteil.


----------



## Bymike (15. Juni 2010)

Ich ziehe mich je nach Einsatzgebiet an. 

Hier im "Mittelgebirge" ziehe ich nur Helm, Rucksack und Handschuhe an. 

Wenn's dann mal in die Berge geht und viele Steine und Felsen dabei sind, kommen noch Knie- und Ellenbogen/Unterarmschoner dazu. 

An meinem Ersten Tag vom Urlaub am Gardasee durfte ich eben diese auch gleich testen. Wir wollten nach der 10-Stündigen Anreise noch direkt ne Einstiegstour machen, um beim Refugio auf dem San Giovanni zu Mittag zu essen. Aber nach 40 Stunden wach sein hört die Konzentration einfach auf - und mich hats bei der Abfahrt ordentlich zerlegt. Hose war zerrissen, knie dafür ganz. 
Ab diesem Tag wurden die Schoner dann auf jedem Trail angezogen. 

An einem Tag konnte ich auch nur mit dem Kopf schütteln: Kriege ich doch tatsächlich aufm Berg - kurz vor der Abfahrt den Satz entgegengeworfen "was hat denn der hier noch vor"
Ich antworte immer nur, dass man keinen Downhiller und keine anspruchsvolle Strecke braucht, um sich die Gelenke zu zerstören. 

Oft sind's ja nicht die schnellen Passagen, sondern einfache Stellen, die man unkonzentriert durchfährt - oder langsame Schlüsselstellen. Wehtun tut's trotzdem immer.


----------



## Modiho (15. Juni 2010)

Also einmal ne "kleine Runde" ohne Protektoren zu drehen würd ich keinem empfehlen. Ruck Zuck hängt der Kiefer tiefer . Ich sprech da aus Erfahrung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kube (16. Juni 2010)

Habe mich bis jetzt auch immer nur bei irgendwelchen Standartsituationen hingelegt so ala Schlagloch ausweichen oder nach einer Brücke um die Kurve fahren, ansonsten hat es mich bis jetzt bei anspruchsvollen Trails Gottseidank noch nie zerissen aber ich denke mal das es auch daran liegt das man in solchen Situationen einfach aufmersamer fährt und sich auf evtuelle gefahren oder vielleicht auch Stürze vorbereitet. Ich fahre auf jeden fall immer mit Knie und Ellenbogen Schonern und natürlich Helm.


----------



## monsterbomber (16. Juni 2010)

hallo zusammen,

also ich für meinen teil bin auch für sicherheit, weil einfach selbst bei standartsituationen was passieren kann! bekannter von mir hat sich bei geschätzen 10km/h auf der straße vorm haus beim freihändig fahren dass genick gebrochen. nur mal als beispiel, es kann einfach immer was passieren!

ich für meinen teil fahre all mountain-touren mit helm und brille, langen handschuhen und knie pads.

beim downhill fahren dass komplette programm, sprich: knie pads (oder race schienbeinschoner auf steinigen strecken mit losen steinen), downhill shorts, safty jacket, elbogenschoner, handschuhe, ein langarm jersey, fullface helm mit helmbrille, und bin am überlegen ob ich mir noch ne leatt brace holen soll. 

als fazit würde ich sagen, jeder muss das machen was er für richtig hält. meine meinung ist allerdings, sich der gefahrenlage anzupassen, je gefährlicher/schneller/höher die strecke und/oder sprünge, des do bessere ausrüstung!


----------



## Gmiatlich (16. Juni 2010)

Prinzipiell solltest du das an Sicherheitsausrüstung mitnehmen damit du dich sicher fühlst. Je schneller und/oder schwieriger das Wegerl wird wo du fährst desto eher sollte man auf die Sicherheit schauen.
Für einache Touren nehme ich Helm, Handschuhe und Rucksack mit. Rucksack wegen dem Trinken und auch weil er eine steife Rückenplatte hat (ist kein echter Protektorenrucksack, reicht aber für meine Belange).
Sobald es höher hinausgeht oder das Wegerl anspruchsvoller wird kommen Ellbogen und KnieSchienbeinschützer auch mit. Zum einen als Schutz falls es mich doch mal hinlegt, dann aber auch gegen Äste und sonstiger wilder Natur (Schützer sind klasse wenn es ein enges Wegerl mit vielen Brennesseln ist). Schützer sind an manchen Stellen auch eine Hilfe psychologischer Natur, man traut sich mehr.

Gmiatlich


----------



## Shoxar (17. Juni 2010)

frogmatic schrieb:


> Manche fühlen sich, wenns an die ersten Versuche mit kniffligen Stellen geht, mit Knie-, evt. Ellenbogenschützern, sicherer als ohne.
> 
> Dann ist der Kopf frei sich aufs fahren zu konzentrieren, ohne Gedanken an Sturzfolgen zu verschwenden. Manchmal helfen Protektoren vor allem dem Kopf.



Trotzdem habe ich dann immer noch mein Bike im Kopf 

Es ist wirklich so, das du immer konzentriert fahren musst. Egal wo.
Mich hat es in einer langweiligen Kurve gelegt, weil ich keineswegs konzentriert war, und einfach nur "geheizt" bin. Ich hätte niemals gedacht, das ich auf mehr oder weniger normaler Straße die Kontrolle verliere.
Das war dann auch der Grund, warum ich mir aua gemacht habe 

Es ist auch wichtig, immer die Wege zu fahren, die man auch wirklich drauf hat.
Ich war übermütig, bin den Berg runter, am ende des Bergs war ein kleiner Bach mit einer fetten Baumwurzel davor. Nur mit viel Glück hat es mich dort nicht gelegt. Das war noch nicht ganz mein Gebiet, ich habs trotzdem gemacht. Fast zum Verhängnis geworden.


----------



## sramx9 (17. Juni 2010)

Bin vor 2 Wochen bei ner ganz normalen Tour, bei nem 30-40cm Hopser tatsächlich von meinen Big Earl abgerutscht, weil ich nicht richtig drauf stand. Viel Autsch. Das Gelenk vom großen Onkel geht wieder, aber mein Schienbein ist immer noch nicht ganz geschlossen 

habe mir jetzt einfach die hier gekauft:

http://cgi.ebay.de/NIKE-SCHIENBEINS...vr_id=&cguid=470e10201290a0aad2665df6fff942bb

nicht bei ebay - sondern beim normalen Händler sogar nur 9.95 gezahlt.
Stabil. Bequem. Günstig. Inkl Knöchelschutz. und gar nicht mal hässlich


----------



## gexe (23. Juni 2010)

Mußte Heute schmerzhaft feststellen das Protektoren nicht verkehrt sein können, somal es um unsere Gesundheit geht. Ohne Helm, Brille, und Handschuhe fahr ich schon mal gar nicht, dazu kommt noch mein Camelbak.
Tja heute hat es mich auf der breiten Waldautobahn dahingerafft, beim schauen nach einer Traileinfahrt einen Ast übersehen der auf 40cm Höhe in den Weg hineingeragt hat. Als ich am Abheben war, hab ich noch gedacht, was ist denn jetzt, da war doch nix, bevor der Schmerz beim liegen auf der Schotterpiste eingesetzt hat, nach hinten geschaut, da war doch der Übeltäter.
Ellbogen hat geblutet wie Sau! Also nach kurzer Rast weiter zur nächsten Strasse und versucht ein Auto anzuhalten, hatte ja kein Verbandszeug dabei. Die arme Frau die angehalten, war bei meinem Anblick etwas geschockt, hat es dann aber doch mit meiner Hilfe geschaft mich Notdürftig zu verbinden.
Anschließend noch ne halbe Stunde heimgeradelt. Meine Frau hat sich schon gewundert, das ich schon so früh wieder da war, hat aber nicht gleich gecheckt was mit mir los war. Aber dann als ich meinen Arm hochgehoben habe und Sie das ganze Blut gesehen hat - Au-Weh!!! Sie hat mir dann brav geholfen das Blut abzuwischen und nachdem ich dann einen Blick auf den Ellenbogen geworfen habe, wollte ja eigentlich gar nicht zum Arzt, ab ins Krankenhaus, zum Fachmann zur Begutachtung.
Der hat mir dann das ganze Fleisch vom Ellenbogen geschnitten, zugenäht und einen Stützgips verpasst. 
*******, sorry, wollte eigentlich Morgen nochmal fahren und auf Arbeit hätte ich heut Nacht auch noch gemusst.
Nun ist wohl wieder Pause angesagt, nachdem ich eben erst eine Erkältung überwunden hatte.
Über Schienbeinprotektoren hatte ich ja auch schon mal, wegen Brennesseln und sonstigem Gestrüpp nachgedacht.
Könnt Ihr mir vielleicht Protektoren für Knie, Schienbein und Ellenbogen empfehlen?
Fahre Allmoutain.

So nun noch für alle *Blutrünstigen*, ist etwas unscharf, Frau hat zu viel gezittert 


```
[URL="http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/678606"][IMG]http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/1/3/2/2/2/9/_/medium/Fahrradunfall22.06_1.jpg[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alet08 (23. Juni 2010)

Seid Frühjahr fahre ich die hier.

Der Schutz an der Seite läßt vllt. zu wünschen übrig, aber er taugt tatsächlich auch zum _Fahren_. Gewicht ist mit 750g (incl. Ellbogenprot.) auch ok. (Alles in L)

Alex


----------



## Ducmo (23. Juni 2010)

Ich habe mir die RaceFace Rally F zugelegt.

Bis jetzt hatte ich sie noch nicht im Einsatz...spätestens im Sommer auf 2500m über meer werde ich sie aber sicher montieren.


----------



## Ferkelmann (23. Juni 2010)

gexe schrieb:


> ......Könnt Ihr mir vielleicht Protektoren für Knie, Schienbein und Ellenbogen empfehlen?
> Fahre Allmoutain.


 
Irgendwelche weichen Teile ohne Schienbeinschützer, etwa wie O´Neal Dirt Kneeguards.
Auf Schienbeinschützer würde ich verzichten, da bei Touren eher zu warm jetzt im Sommer. Dann lieber ontop noch Ellenbogenprotektoren, gibts auch vom gleichen Modell.


----------



## nullstein (25. Juni 2010)

Auch ich werde ab sofort nur noch mit Knie Protektoren (solange es bergab geht) fahren. Mich hat es vor 10 Wochen auf meinem Heimtraiol fies erwischt. Kurz vor Ende des Trails bin ich ins Rutschen gekommen und habe mich sanft auf die Seite gelegt. Alles halb so wild, bis ich über die Metallplatte rübergerutscht bin. 
Ergebnis: ich habe mir auf etwa 10cm Länge das Kniegelenk geöffnet inkl Knochenabsprengung am Patellapol. Bei der OP wurde dann auch ein Schleimbeutel entfernt. 
Fazit: ich kann bis heute noch nicht wieder richtig biken, das Knie ist immernoch geschwollen und es tut immernoch weh!
Auch wenn ich viel Pech hatte, werd ich in Zukunft, wenn es bergab geht IMMER Protektoren anlegen.


----------



## MonsterJoe (25. Juni 2010)

Helm : Pflicht !
Handschuhe lang : Pflicht! (man hat wesentlich mehr Haftung an den Griffen)
Knie: Sehr empfehlenswert!
Schuhe: Schuhe mit viel Grip, verleihen sicherheit und Mehr Kontrolle! Pflicht !

Jacke-,Schienbein-,Ellenbodenprotektoren, Fullface Helm und Rückenpanzer, würde ich auf jeden fall anziehen, wenns um sprünge und flotte abfahrten geht anziehen! Ruck-zuck liegt man nämlich da und landet an nem baum oder nen stein.

Ich werde mir diese woche ncoh nen Fullface bestellen. Nach dem letzten sturz (relativ leichter single trail vor der haustür) hat sich mein zahnarzt gefreut 

mfg Joe


----------



## Joas (25. Juni 2010)

also ich hab es so gemacht als erstes natürlich ein helm dann ein rückenprotektor und seit heut hab ich knie und schien bein schoner 
http://www.actionsports.de/de/Bekleidung/Protektoren/ONeal-Pro-II-Knee-Cups-Adult-weiss::11235.html


----------



## gexe (25. Juni 2010)

So nach langer Suche im Net und auch hier im Forum hab ich mich entschlossen mir die RaceFace Rally F Knie und Ellenbogenschoner zu holen.
Über die habe ich die meisten positiven Meinungen gelesen.

Auf ein, trotz Protektoren, unfallfreies Biken


----------

